# Grits again, disappointing.



## giggler (Jun 25, 2011)

My Grits Ain't making it!

I'm trying Shrimp and Grits again..

I have some White Quick Grits... but last time, though I made them per pkg instructions, they were not very good..

like a dense pudding, (brick)..

should I try more water and make them more "runny" or add milk instead...

I also have Stone Ground Yellow Corn Meal...

I think I should use this and make a Runny Polenta...

but my Dear Friend, who is coming for Supper insists, " They are supposed to be White" like the Grits he had in Hattiesburg, Miss.

I'm thinking Yellow Corn with a bit of milk and butter, ...

and after a few beers and the Nascar Race starts..

He won't notice that they are yellow instead of white!

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## dcSaute (Jun 25, 2011)

I find the "not" instant grits works most predictably - but to your question about thinning the mix down, the answer is yes - that how one controls the final dish.

even 'following the directions' can get you in trouble - even if you measure the ingredients _exactly_ correct it can go wrong. 

how hot you cook them - simmer to boil - covered?  uncovered? - how long you "hold" them in the pot after done prior to service . . .  basically when you cook the grits, water is evaporating - how much water evaporates can be the issue with the globbie grits.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2011)

More liquid to the consistency you like.  White grits are really good flavor sponges, they have no flavor on their own.  So, once you get the consistency down, anything you add is great!


----------



## Selkie (Jun 25, 2011)

"Southern" grits should stand on their own - NOT be runny! Passing a spoon through them, the trail should remain and NOT flow together. Runny grits is the sign that a poor northerner is unsuccessfully attempting a southern dish!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2011)

Selkie said:


> "Southern" grits should stand on their own - NOT be runny! Passing a spoon through them, the trail should remain and NOT flow together. Runny grits is the sign that a poor northerner is unsuccessfully attempting a southern dish!



I know with sausage, fried and maple syrup on top...

He did say "brick"...

Love those stand up grits...


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 25, 2011)

Stone ground corn meal makes fine grits too.


----------



## giggler (Jun 25, 2011)

Gosh, I'm embarased..

I just read the instructions on the Quick Grits box again..

though it's in very fine print, (I Do need new glasses), it says quite clearly..

If you like your Grits softer... add more water, or milk or butter!

Wow, Eric Austin Tx


----------

